# Brown/ pink bottom--graphic pic



## rasgari (Feb 25, 2014)

hey guys I'm sorry for bombarding the boards with all my questions but lily's bottom has been looking like this for over two weeks. It happened suddenly, one day her bottom look normal and the next it looked like this. 

the vet said it looks like her anal gland needs to be expressed, so the tech took care of it but her bottom still looks like this.

as you can see it's very brown and red around her anus and the brown coloration is on the bottom of her tail. it's not swollen, although this picture looks like it is- but it's not. she doesn't have worms. her stool is kind of inconsistent but that's cause last week I switched to Stella's and she is still adjusting. so her bottom has been like this before the switch.











Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

She may need surgery if the anal glands are blocked or they could be infected.., see she how she does in the mean time...poor baby, I hope it looks worse than it feels... Might just be irritated from swelling then expressing..


----------



## rasgari (Feb 25, 2014)

michellerobison said:


> She may need surgery if the anal glands are blocked or they could be infected.., see she how she does in the mean time...poor baby, I hope it looks worse than it feels... Might just be irritated from swelling then expressing..



she is active and isn't chasing her tail or anything. I feel horrible cause this just looks bad- it's really bad/brown around where her rectum and tail meet. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rasgari (Feb 25, 2014)

side pic 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Does she scoot her butt on the ground? My wheaten does that when is anal glands are full.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

My guess is that she is getting more sun lately and the area is picking up pigment. It happens. Charm got some great sun when she was visiting a friend of ours and this same area got dark on her recently.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

CloudClan said:


> My guess is that she is getting more sun lately and the area is picking up pigment. It happens. Charm got some great sun when she was visiting a friend of ours and this same area got dark on her recently.


 
Exactly what I was thinking. They look like the little cow spots they get in the summer, and sometimes they seem to pop up out of nowhere!


----------

